
Cool New Features in Python 3.8 - edward
https://realpython.com/python38-new-features/
======
fjp
In related news, PyPy now appears to consider their Python 3.6 interpreter
released, if I'm understanding this correctly:
[https://morepypy.blogspot.com/](https://morepypy.blogspot.com/)

While I'm happy this work is being done, waiting over a year from a 3.x
release for an ~4x speedup from PyPy is kind of a bummer. Most of my work is
already on 3.7.

------
diehunde
Walrus operator and f strings are the best new features IMO.

~~~
metalliqaz
f-strings aren't new in 3.8...

------
0_gravitas
alas, still i remain in wait for a pipe operator like Elixir's

